# Didn't get passport stamped re-entering the U.S.??



## KevMc

Ok so in November of 2010 I went to Mexico, got 180 days and they stamped my passport. I paid the bank fee about 1 month before leaving and left back to the U.S March 2011. I was traveling by greyhound going in and returning to the U.S. just to be clear on things. Ok so heading back to the U.S a Mexican official came on board to check everyone passport.

The thing is that returning I thought that we would stop somewhere so that they would stamp my passport saying that I was re entering the U.S. They never did, but I still have the FMM and bank statements showing that I paid. Will there be any problem when I return to Mexico and they see that my passport wasn't stamped upon returning to the U.S.?

Thank you.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Passport*



KevMc said:


> Ok so in November of 2010 I went to Mexico, got 180 days and they stamped my passport. I paid the bank fee about 1 month before leaving and left back to the U.S March 2011. I was traveling by greyhound going in and returning to the U.S. just to be clear on things. Ok so heading back to the U.S a Mexican official came on board to check everyone passport.
> 
> The thing is that returning I thought that we would stop somewhere so that they would stamp my passport saying that I was re entering the U.S. They never did, but I still have the FMM and bank statements showing that I paid. Will there be any problem when I return to Mexico and they see that my passport wasn't stamped upon returning to the U.S.?
> 
> Thank you.


I had my passport stamped at the airport and as far as I know that's it. You don't have to worry about your passport. When crossing into the US you should have walked to the Mexican Immigration Office there before getting into line in Mexico to cross and give them all of your families FMM cards. Not doing that was your problem, not going there to stamp your passport when exiting Mexico, which they wouldn't do probably anyway. I'm not sure. The FMM is only valid upon payment. You should have gone to a bank the first chance you had when receiving it as a form is sent to Immigration by the bank and one is given to you in case you are stopped for any reason and asked for it. Now a days they have places to pay before the immigration officer gives you an FMM, airports [airlines can do it sometimes] and bus terminals on the border or their Office at the border.

As far as not turning in FMMs on exiting there is a fine for being late. The best thing would probably be to go to the nearest Mexican Consular General and hand them in. As some posters have said here it appears not to be very well controlled yet as to running into trouble when re-entering except car transit visas seem to be scrutinized carefully. I keep all my bus and airplane stubs and copy my FMMs and ATM receipts when in Mexico for future references. Hopefully you kept your bus ticket stubs or something to prove you were on the border that has a date on it.


----------



## KevMc

Well when I went into Mexico by bus the guy there at the immigration office that stamps my passport and gives me the FMM told me that I couldn't pay it there and that I could pay it at anytime once I got too Mexico.

Another thing.. When I was returning by bus as well on the Chihuahuenses bus, they did not stop at any Mexican Immigration offices and went straight through the border where the U.S officials checked me and that was it, so I had no way of turning the FMM in at the border. I do have my FMM and bus ticket stub still so that way I am not charged when I go back this fall.. Because I did NOT overstay my time. I actually left 1 month early.




AlanMexicali said:


> I had my passport stamped at the airport and as far as I know that's it. You don't have to worry about your passport. When crossing into the US you should have walked to the Mexican Immigration Office there before getting into line in Mexico to cross and give them all of your families FMM cards. Not doing that was your problem, not going there to stamp your passport when exiting Mexico, which they wouldn't do probably anyway. I'm not sure. The FMM is only valid upon payment. You should have gone to a bank the first chance you had when receiving it as a form is sent to Immigration by the bank and one is given to you in case you are stopped for any reason and asked for it. Now a days they have places to pay before the immigration officer gives you an FMM, airports [airlines can do it sometimes] and bus terminals on the border or their Office at the border.
> 
> As far as not turning in FMMs on exiting there is a fine for being late. The best thing would probably be to go to the nearest Mexican Consular General and hand them in. As some posters have said here it appears not to be very well controlled yet as to running into trouble when re-entering except car transit visas seem to be scrutinized carefully. I keep all my bus and airplane stubs and copy my FMMs and ATM receipts when in Mexico for future references. Hopefully you kept your bus ticket stubs or something to prove you were on the border that has a date on it.


----------



## tdemex

I haven't been through lately. ( 1 1/2 years) But used to go thru a lot, and never returned the Visa. They have changed the law requiring you to cancel it when you leave. As others stated they are not enforcing it as of yet. They are so hung up on cars it's amazing, been that way for years and still is. I had a problem years ago with an FM-3, I didn't cancell it when I left, it was a work visa. when I returned 6 months later, and was getting a new FM-3 for a new job there, I made the mistake of showing them the expired Visa and stating I was going for a new one. They siezed my US Passport and made me walk to a bank in town and pay a $500.00 USDA fine on the spot or go to jail. I was freaked out and helpless, lucky I had the cash. After that no prolems. tdemex


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Payment*



KevMc said:


> Well when I went into Mexico by bus the guy there at the immigration office that stamps my passport and gives me the FMM told me that I couldn't pay it there and that I could pay it at anytime once I got too Mexico.


I have had to do the pay at the bank process many times before they decided to setup a system in the airports and border crossing about a year ago and the Immigration Officer always told me to pay it as soon as I got to my destination, not whenever I wanted as it is not valid according to them until registered in Mexico City which would be when the FMM part of the form the officer kept and then sent in and the bank sends their copy of your payment receipt. That way I would presume your FMM control number is entered into their system and any agency in Mexico can verify it. I would also assume some Immigration Officers give out confusing or erroneous information. Some problems may arise because of their limited understanding of English and I always use Spanish when in Mexico as this seems to be the way to do it and when I need clarification I simply keep the conversation going until both sides confirm that I "have got it right". You will notice this helps a lot when in Mexico in any situation and even ask for other people's nearby input as Mexicans are mostly happy to help us enjoy our stay there.

The bus line probably knowing you were going to enter the US should have taken your FMMs and forwarded them to the Immigration as do the airlines, I would think or at least you could have them tell you what the procedure was. If a Mexican Immigration Officer entered the bus near the border sometime you should have only showed him the FMMs and he would have taken them, showing your US passport was mistake, they would ask to see it if they needed to, they might assume you entered the bus close to the border and don't have an FMM. Once in Mexico the FMM is what you are traveling on not your passport whether they stamp it of not. Now I only show my Passport Card at the airport as I don't need my passport book filled with their stamps, even though my passport book is in my pocket.


----------



## tdemex

When I used to fly in for business, before I got my FM-3, we'd fill out the form and pay nothing. They said it was included in the ticket price. They'd stamp the form and we'd move on. After I got my FM-3 and learned we had to stand in a differen't line and it took longer, I'd fill out the tourist visa and still got through the ****** line, it went much faster!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Chihuahuenses Bus Lines*



KevMc said:


> Another thing.. When I was returning by bus as well on the Chihuahuenses bus, they did not stop at any Mexican Immigration offices and went straight through the border where the U.S officials checked me and that was it, so I had no way of turning the FMM in at the border. I do have my FMM and bus ticket stub still so that way I am not charged when I go back this fall.. Because I did NOT overstay my time. I actually left 1 month early.


I also would assume that the bus you were on stopped at the Chihuahuenses Bus Line terminal on the border town or city to drop off passengers for about 20 minutes. That is were they would normally take your FMMs to hand in for you. They probably picked up passengers going into the US also, right? I myself would not show them your expired unturned in FMMs when reentering if you decide not to go to their consulate near where you live to turn them in soon. I have never been asked if I have been issued a previous FMM. Good luck.


----------



## ReefHound

AlanMexicali said:


> When crossing into the US you should have walked to the Mexican Immigration Office there before getting into line in Mexico to cross and give them all of your families FMM cards. Not doing that was your problem, not going there to stamp your passport when exiting Mexico, which they wouldn't do probably anyway.


I've rode the bus back and forth many times, and the vast majority of riders are Mexican nationals. Unless you know to tell the driver you need to stop and he agrees to stop (delaying the other riders who don't need to), there is no opportunity to do that. 

Maybe traffic will be backed up on the bridge and you'll have time to get off, walk a fair bit to the immigration building, and get back to the bus. Mexico needs to have a drop box for the FMM cards by the exit point.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Drop of box.*



ReefHound said:


> I've rode the bus back and forth many times, and the vast majority of riders are Mexican nationals. Unless you know to tell the driver you need to stop and he agrees to stop (delaying the other riders who don't need to), there is no opportunity to do that.
> 
> Maybe traffic will be backed up on the bridge and you'll have time to get off, walk a fair bit to the immigration building, and get back to the bus. Mexico needs to have a drop box for the FMM cards by the exit point.


So does the US need a drop off box for Mexican tourists leaving the US by car where there is no official way to turn in their tourist visa! Last month we had to go to the exit only door in San Isidro to give to the US Immigration or whatever she was, multi agencies are there, to drop off my wife and her niece's US tourist visa before going to the TJ airport. They will not let you in that door to get a US tourist visa. 2 years ago they stopped issuing them in Secondary Inspection. When crossing into the US the Officer in the booth informed us we had to park in the US walk back into Mexico, wait in a long line and get them inside the inspection building, all we were doing was going to LA. Graciously that officer guarding the exit only door took them and said she would turn them in later.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The simple answer:
It is your responsibility to stop at INM before leaving Mexico. If flying, do it at the airport. If by car, look for it in the other lane. If by bus, tell the driver and ask him to wait for you.
Nobody is going to check to see if you have complied with the law.....until you return! Then, it can get complicated and expensive.
So, read up on the requirements and comply with them. Many of the border agents don't know them either, which makes things even more confusing for some folks.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Fmm*



RVGRINGO said:


> The simple answer:
> It is your responsibility to stop at INM before leaving Mexico. If flying, do it at the airport. If by car, look for it in the other lane. If by bus, tell the driver and ask him to wait for you.
> Nobody is going to check to see if you have complied with the law.....until you return! Then, it can get complicated and expensive.
> So, read up on the requirements and comply with them. Many of the border agents don't know them either, which makes things even more confusing for some folks.


If by car you have to park before getting into line. Go to the border Mexican Immigration Office and give it them, then go to the end of the line, there is no other way.


----------



## KevMc

RVGRINGO said:


> The simple answer:
> It is your responsibility to stop at INM before leaving Mexico. If flying, do it at the airport. If by car, look for it in the other lane. If by bus, tell the driver and ask him to wait for you.
> Nobody is going to check to see if you have complied with the law.....until you return! Then, it can get complicated and expensive.
> So, read up on the requirements and comply with them. Many of the border agents don't know them either, which makes things even more confusing for some folks.


Well ya true, but this is all sort of new too me. And too the other guy that said that I should speak to them in Spanish, instead of English, I do. I speak fluent spanish. It's just that every time I go by bus it's something different. The first time I went to Mexico, returning to the U.S by bus they stopped at this building and a guy came on board and asked Mexican nationals if they had a passport, and then asked me for my FMM. Then this second time around everything was different and we never stopped anywhere. It can be confusing. I will really make it a point to get this thing turned in next time as I did not know. I thought that when we exited and they scanned our passport at the border re-entering the U.S it would show on our record that we left.

I guess what I'm getting at here is will I be in any kind of trouble or have fines waiting for me when I go back this fall? One guy mentioned not showing the FMM. I still have my bus ticket stubs and the bank statement they gave me at the HSBC.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you have a visa and failed to 'check out', you may be fined on re-entry; or, they may just pass you on. However, if your visa expires while you are out of Mexico, you won't be able to return with your car, but you can come in within 30 days and renew by showing proof of being out of Mexico by tickets, receipts, etc. Once renewed, you can go back to the border for your car. 
If a car is not involved, just turn in the FMM at INM and return on your visa. Those without a visa, can get a fresh FMM but should be advised that the 180 day limit is PER YEAR and has not been enforced in the past. However, their computer system is getting better all the time.


----------



## KevMc

RVGRINGO said:


> If you have a visa and failed to 'check out', you may be fined on re-entry; or, they may just pass you on. However, if your visa expires while you are out of Mexico, you won't be able to return with your car, but you can come in within 30 days and renew by showing proof of being out of Mexico by tickets, receipts, etc. Once renewed, you can go back to the border for your car.
> If a car is not involved, just turn in the FMM at INM and return on your visa. Those without a visa, can get a fresh FMM but should be advised that the 180 day limit is PER YEAR and has not been enforced in the past. However, their computer system is getting better all the time.


Just curious where you got the car from? Not sure where you're basing your assumptions off of. I do not have a car and my Visa is not expired. Also can you tell me what is the INM so that I can turn this thing in? I do not understand why everything is so complicated. So you're saying I will be fined? For what? I returned to the U.S, did not overstay my time and paid the fee. Everything they wanted, done.


----------



## RVGRINGO

What visa do you hold? If Inmigrante, it is very important that you check out with INM.
INM is "Instituto Nacional de Migracion" (Immigration)
If you are on a no-inmigrante visa, you had no travel restrictions.
If all you had was an FMM multi-purpose permit (it is not a visa), then don't worry. 
Nobody at the border will tell you what to do; you are supposed to know the laws and rules. They are all available online, in Spanish, but the simple rules may sometimes be found in English on travel sites.


----------



## KevMc

RVGRINGO said:


> What visa do you hold? If Inmigrante, it is very important that you check out with INM.
> INM is "Instituto Nacional de Migracion" (Immigration)
> If you are on a no-inmigrante visa, you had no travel restrictions.
> If all you had was an FMM multi-purpose permit (it is not a visa), then don't worry.
> Nobody at the border will tell you what to do; you are supposed to know the laws and rules. They are all available online, in Spanish, but the simple rules may sometimes be found in English on travel sites.


All I had was my passport and FMM so what I have been trying to find out this entire time is will I fined or anything on re-entry when I go back this fall?

I shouldn't because I did nothing wrong. I paid the fee and didn't overstay my time. Simple.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ok, no visa, so you probably won't have any fine. Just come back on a new FMM.
Don't mention the first one, unless asked; then, present it with the payment receipt attached.
Be pleasant, or they could invoke the 180 days per year and make you wait to return if enough time hasn't passed.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Fine*



KevMc said:


> All I had was my passport and FMM so what I have been trying to find out this entire time is will I fined or anything on re-entry when I go back this fall?
> 
> I shouldn't because I did nothing wrong. I paid the fee and didn't overstay my time. Simple.


I as far as I know you will be fined.
You did do something wrong by not handing the FMMs into Mexican Immigration by whatever route was acceptable. I have an FMM visa here in English, most are in Spanish and previously all the FMTs were in Spanish and it clearly states that it needs to be handed in when departing Mexico before the expiration date. The bus lines are aware of this if they cross into US. I would not show it if it was me when coming back to apply for a new FMM. Seriously you might be fined or refused another FMM. As many posters here have stated from experience, you don't know what individual Immigration Offices will do, especially when there is a problem. It seems there is not much uniformity among them as there is in the US.

Last year I was involved with their office in SLP when getting married to my wife, now, a Mexican National, in Mexico and was not required to have any of my English documents translated, divorce, birth certificate and yet here I have seen when some doing what I did do require an official translation. Both have to be apostate copies given to them from the corresponding state. My birth certificate also did not need an apostate copy, only the original. 

If your conscience is bothering you I would phone the Mexican Consulate near you and ask what the fine will be and get an appointment to pay it there soon. Take the receipts you have as proof you were in the US since departing and then when are applying for another FMM you will be fine. If I remember correctly one poster said the fine is double the $227.00 pesos per FMM they charge to get an FMM.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think you mean, 'apostille', not 'apostate'.


----------



## KevMc

AlanMexicali said:


> I as far as I know you will be fined.
> You did do something wrong by not handing the FMMs into Mexican Immigration by whatever route was acceptable. I have an FMM visa here in English, most are in Spanish and previously all the FMTs were in Spanish and it clearly states that it needs to be handed in when departing Mexico before the expiration date. The bus lines are aware of this if they cross into US. I would not show it if it was me when coming back to apply for a new FMM. Seriously you might be fined or refused another FMM. As many posters here have stated from experience, you don't know what individual Immigration Offices will do, especially when there is a problem. It seems there is not much uniformity among them as there is in the US.
> 
> Last year I was involved with their office in SLP when getting married to my wife, now, a Mexican National, in Mexico and was not required to have any of my English documents translated, divorce, birth certificate and yet here I have seen when some doing what I did do require an official translation. Both have to be apostate copies given to them from the corresponding state. My birth certificate also did not need an apostate copy, only the original.
> 
> If your conscience is bothering you I would phone the Mexican Consulate near you and ask what the fine will be and get an appointment to pay it there soon. Take the receipts you have as proof you were in the US since departing and then when are applying for another FMM you will be fine. If I remember correctly one poster said the fine is double the $227.00 pesos per FMM they charge to get an FMM.


Hmm well I can't read spanish too well and no one ever told me that I have to return the damn thing. You know I will just re enter because I know Mexico is not so stubborn like the U.S and actually use some sort of logic. They will see that I paid everything and left on time and that's all that matters. A big find all because some damn piece of paper. How ridiculous is that. Well thank you for your help and time.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Yes*



RVGRINGO said:


> I think you mean, 'apostille', not 'apostate'.


Exactly. Apostate is a religious term, UPPPS! We sure don't want to go there.


----------



## Guest

One thing while coming into or leaving Mexico by bus, you should tell the bus driver when you're departing on your trip "Look pal, I need to stop at the border at Migración de MX" , or they will blast past the office and on to either MX Customs or the US side. They are not used to having many ****** passengers on the buses... 

when I was aboard, and the bus stopped at the little Migración office before Customs in Nuevo Laredo, all of my Mexican co-passengers turned around and told me to go inside (probably hoping it was quick so we could get moving again). It was quick because the 4 officials inside wanted to get back to their comida and telenovella.


----------



## KevMc

GringoCArlos said:


> One thing while coming into or leaving Mexico by bus, you should tell the bus driver when you're departing on your trip "Look pal, I need to stop at the border at Migración de MX" , or they will blast past the office and on to either MX Customs or the US side. They are not used to having many ****** passengers on the buses...
> 
> when I was aboard, and the bus stopped at the little Migración office before Customs in Nuevo Laredo, all of my Mexican co-passengers turned around and told me to go inside (probably hoping it was quick so we could get moving again). It was quick because the 4 officials inside wanted to get back to their comida and telenovella.



Hmm yes but you guys are not understanding something. I had no way of knowing this. Because the first 2 times I went and returned by bus, when returning they stopped both 2 times and this last time they didn't so I don't understand. They should explain these things to you well. Well thanks all.


----------



## circle110

I'm with rvgringo on this one.
Just enter Mexico normally the next time you come and request an FMM for 180 days. It is probable that they will just give it to you and not ask any questions.

DO NOT offer them the FMM you didn't turn in last time or you WILL pay the fine for sure. My fiancee accidentally did that with mine (I was unaware that I had to turn in my FMM when leaving for my first year in Mexico and so I never turned it in the 4 times I left and returned -- nor did I ever have a problem getting a new one). She handed my old FMM to the INM lady with my passport when we entered mexico. The INM lady said, "well, what do we have here?" and told me that I had to pay a $1500 peso fine. She had me dead to rights with my old FMM in her hand so I told her I just plain didn't have 1500 pesos so what should we do? She started dropping the fine and we haggled a while and got the fine down to $700 pesos which I sheepishly paid. Lesson learned.

It's probably best to have your old FMM and receipt of payment stashed away somewhere in case it turns out that they have improved their computer system and somehow know you didn't turn it in when you left. The fine for leaving without turning it in plus the fine for not paying would be worse for sure. Just remember that they do seem to have a lot of wiggle room with the fine if things go badly and they "bust" you.

But, it is most probable that you'll get away with it if you just don't mention the whole affair next time you enter Mexico.

I won't yell at you, KevMc, for not turning it in and not realizing the procedure by bus because I was guilty of the same for over a year! Now you know and you should do whatever it takes to turn it in to avoid trouble in the future. My advice here is for dealing with your current dilemma.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Fine*



KevMc said:


> Hmm well I can't read spanish too well and no one ever told me that I have to return the damn thing. You know I will just re enter because I know Mexico is not so stubborn like the U.S and actually use some sort of logic. They will see that I paid everything and left on time and that's all that matters. A big find all because some damn piece of paper. How ridiculous is that. Well thank you for your help and time.



The logic you speak of is generally due to personality types and this is noticeable after a while and can be a big problem at times. Some think it is due to ignorance, however the larger and more organized federal agencies have on going training to excess. The smaller towns and cities in some states are out of the loop so to speak as Mexico federal govt. tends to concentrate [ funds and resources available to them] on the money making states and cities more. Another problem is some states are outlaw states and the federal govt. through experience cut them off for various reasons [corruption being the #1 reason] and seem to discriminate. Chiapas was a documented example of this for many decades.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Kev, 
It is up to you to learn the rules. It is not the responsibility of bus drivers, or anyone else, to ask you if you know them. So, if in doubt, ask..........in advance.
It should be obvious to anyone, that you must check with immigration and customs whenever you cross a border in either direction.
So, if you don't get fined, smile. If you do get fined, apologize and keep on smiling as you admit your mistake and promise that you won't do it again.
Meanwhile, enjoy Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Mexican policies*



RVGRINGO said:


> Kev,
> It is up to you to learn the rules. It is not the responsibility of bus drivers, or anyone else, to ask you if you know them. So, if in doubt, ask..........in advance.
> It should be obvious to anyone, that you must check with immigration and customs whenever you cross a border in either direction.
> So, if you don't get fined, smile. If you do get fined, apologize and keep on smiling as you admit your mistake and promise that you won't do it again.
> Meanwhile, enjoy Mexico.



Good advice. I also see now reading here and news items on TV etc. that the Mexican federal govt. is improving their data base considerable which might make old non problem issues an issue all of a sudden. I would not like to get caught up in that thinking I was doing the OLD status Quo thing .


----------



## bigmutt

RVGRINGO said:


> It should be obvious to anyone, that you must check with immigration and customs whenever you cross a border in either direction.


No, this is not true (hence, not "... obvious to anyone ...").

The majority of the world's border crossing points require that you check with immigration and customs of the country that you are entering, and not with the country you are leaving. 
I'm refering to "practically speaking" and not what is in their books of regulations & laws.
.
Mexico is one of the exceptions, as are many of the Central and South American countries.
.
Therefore it's no wonder that travelers get confused, _especially _when they don't read the instructions/regulations/laws of each country. 
The airlines (when flying out of Mexico) generally make sure your "check out" documents are collected or at least in hand before they let you board; I think this is because they have more to lose for non-compliance than the bus companies or the individual who's driving or walking across.
.
By the way, is there anyone on this forum who remembers the really, really "easy" border-crossing days of the U.S. or Mexico or Canada? 
..... or is that for another thread? might be interesting to start a thread here to swap war stories about that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*tourist visas*



bigmutt said:


> No, this is not true (hence, not "... obvious to anyone ...").
> 
> The majority of the world's border crossing points require that you check with immigration and customs of the country that you are entering, and not with the country you are leaving.
> I'm refering to "practically speaking" and not what is in their books of regulations & laws.
> .
> Mexico is one of the exceptions, as are many of the Central and South American countries.
> .
> Therefore it's no wonder that travelers get confused, _especially _when they don't read the instructions/regulations/laws of each country.
> The airlines (when flying out of Mexico) generally make sure your "check out" documents are collected or at least in hand before they let you board; I think this is because they have more to lose for non-compliance than the bus companies or the individual who's driving or walking across.
> .
> By the way, is there anyone on this forum who remembers the really, really "easy" border-crossing days of the U.S. or Mexico or Canada?
> ..... or is that for another thread? might be interesting to start a thread here to swap war stories about that.


Are you originally from Canada? The US tourist visa [Mexican Nationals require a tourist visa to travel 30 miles north of the border or wherever the border patrol has a checkpoint, [except on Interstate 8, 1/2 way to San Diego] north of the free zone] has to be returned to the US Immigration, airlines do it for you, by car or foot you hand it in at the border, when leaving the US. 

Canada does not request someone from the US traveling to have a tourist visa, therefore none to be handed in when leaving. 

Border crossing is about the same on the Calif. border going into Mexico and coming back NOW requires a US passport, however the scrutinizing by US officers checking you out has not changed all that much for 30 years. Just more dogs, electronics and sometimes longer wait times than before. Same questions and same rules. 

Now airports are a different story.


----------



## HiThereTerry

I have the new photo No Immigrante card which I understood allowed me the right to multiple exits and entries into Mexico. I obtain it in October of 2010, after handing in my 180 day visa which I had paid for and obtained when driving into Mexico in early Sept 2010. (Oh... also I had already paid for my Non Immigrante visa in Canada at the Mexican Consultate in August 2010 before leaving but that is another story). My new No Immigrante visa is set to expire and so needs to be renewal in October 2011. When I drove out of Mexico in April of this year however, I only recall handing in my vehicle importation paper, and removing the window sticker. The MEX person provided me a vehicle entry and exit receipt, which I still have. I don't recall even see a MEX Immigration office on exiting at the Columbia crossing. I was heading for Canada, so US Immigration just sent me on my way. Did I screw up? I am heading SOB in 10 days or so, what do I need to expect, and what might I need to do? HELP and THANKS!


----------



## tdemex

HiThereTerry said:


> I have the new photo No Immigrante card which I understood allowed me the right to multiple exits and entries into Mexico. I obtain it in October of 2010, after handing in my 180 day visa which I had paid for and obtained when driving into Mexico in early Sept 2010. (Oh... also I had already paid for my Non Immigrante visa in Canada at the Mexican Consultate in August 2010 before leaving but that is another story). My new No Immigrante visa is set to expire and so needs to be renewal in October 2011. When I drove out of Mexico in April of this year however, I only recall handing in my vehicle importation paper, and removing the window sticker. The MEX person provided me a vehicle entry and exit receipt, which I still have. I don't recall even see a MEX Immigration office on exiting at the Columbia crossing. I was heading for Canada, so US Immigration just sent me on my way. Did I screw up? I am heading SOB in 10 days or so, what do I need to expect, and what might I need to do? HELP and THANKS!


There is a small shack when you return the Columbia way it's hard to see I almost missed it the first time, I've always returned the auto sticker on the window. The Tourist visa was always just a piece of paper and I've never returned those. Since I haven't been back in a while and have never seen the new visa I'd say you should return it. If your not near the border find a consulate and return it there. there are many in Texas. Sorry I couldn't help you any better than that .


----------



## HiThereTerry

Hi TDEMEX,
Yes U know the little booth you talk about... only space for one IMM person. He she... stand outside to deal with cars anyway!
However... I'm not so sure I should just hand it in... since I went to a lot of trouble to get it... and it has my pretty photo right on the front... and is laminated to last. I thought these things were to be renewable annually. It is different from the routine 6 month visa a lot of folks get. How can I renew it if I hand it in? However you have given me a good suggestion... which was calling one of the Canadian Consulates for advice. I'll do so and see what they say. Thank You!


----------



## circle110

HiThereTerry - there is some terminology confusion in this thread. What is really being discussed here is the FMM, which is a tourist PERMIT not a visa. The FMM does need to be turned in upon leaving. However, you have an actual visa so there is no need to turn anything in and you are fine. By the way, the Mex. immigration at Colombia is on the Mexico side -- the same building where you get your vehicle permit when entering.




AlanMexicali said:


> The US tourist visa [Mexican Nationals require a tourist visa to travel 30 miles north of the border or wherever the border patrol has a checkpoint, [except on Interstate 8, 1/2 way to San Diego] north of the free zone] has to be returned to the US Immigration, airlines do it for you, by car or foot you hand it in at the border, when leaving the US.


Again, a terminology issue. The US tourist visa is valid for 10 years and never needs to be turned in. An interior permit is what is required to enter the interior of the country beyond the 30 mile border zone. You do not necessarily need to turn it in upon leaving the country since it is valid for 6 months and usable for multiple entries. If you are leaving the US and not planning on returning during that 6 months, it is wise to turn it in because it proves that you did indeed leave the country before the expiration date. If you don't turn it in, you will be grilled about it the next time you arrive at the border and could possibly be denied entry. For that reason, it is a very good idea to turn it in but not a requirement.


----------



## tdemex

circle110 said:


> HiThereTerry - there is some terminology confusion in this thread. What is really being discussed here is the FMM, which is a tourist PERMIT not a visa. The FMM does need to be turned in upon leaving. However, you have an actual visa so there is no need to turn anything in and you are fine. By the way, the Mex. immigration at Colombia is on the Mexico side -- the same building where you get your vehicle permit when entering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a terminology issue. The US tourist visa is valid for 10 years and never needs to be turned in. An interior permit is what is required to enter the interior of the country beyond the 30 mile border zone. You do not necessarily need to turn it in upon leaving the country since it is valid for 6 months and usable for multiple entries. If you are leaving the US and not planning on returning during that 6 months, it is wise to turn it in because it proves that you did indeed leave the country before the expiration date. If you don't turn it in, you will be grilled about it the next time you arrive at the border and could possibly be denied entry. For that reason, it is a very good idea to turn it in but not a requirement.


 I've been flying and driving in to Mexico for over 11 years, I'm married to a Great Mexican Gal, Renting a home in Monterrey Mexico, worked in Laredo TX for 3 years, rented this home in Mexico for 9 years and never knew there was a tourist Visa, I've been getting the 6 month tourist visa for most of this time, I had 2, FM-3s also. I've never turned in the 6 month visa and never had a problem re-entering, Just got my new passport, the other had 40 pages of stamped visas to Mexico...LOL! This is why I joined this forum to learn and I am... Sincere thank-you Terry


----------



## DNP

Doesn't sound like you screwed up.

You also have a valid multiple entry visa, so you should have no problem entering Mexico before your visa expires.

With regards to your vehicle, sounds like you did all the right things when you left with the vehicle the last time. Taking it back in again, I don't know. That "vehicle entry and exit receipt" you were provided, which you still have, may be all you need to take your vehicle back in again but, again, I don't know. (What does the "entry" portion say?)

Maybe I'm just trying to assure you that you didn't screw up. Since you're not trying to do anything crazy or of questionable legality when you return, I think you will be welcomed back again.

Safe journey!



HiThereTerry said:


> I have the new photo No Immigrante card which I understood allowed me the right to multiple exits and entries into Mexico. I obtain it in October of 2010, after handing in my 180 day visa which I had paid for and obtained when driving into Mexico in early Sept 2010. (Oh... also I had already paid for my Non Immigrante visa in Canada at the Mexican Consultate in August 2010 before leaving but that is another story). My new No Immigrante visa is set to expire and so needs to be renewal in October 2011. When I drove out of Mexico in April of this year however, I only recall handing in my vehicle importation paper, and removing the window sticker. The MEX person provided me a vehicle entry and exit receipt, which I still have. I don't recall even see a MEX Immigration office on exiting at the Columbia crossing. I was heading for Canada, so US Immigration just sent me on my way. Did I screw up? I am heading SOB in 10 days or so, what do I need to expect, and what might I need to do? HELP and THANKS!


WashDC/SMA


----------



## ReefHound

I don't think there is any question that one is supposed to turn in the FMM upon exit. But practically, Mexico seems to operate on a Don't Ask Don't Tell policy and doesn't really care if you do. Let's contrast it with how they operate the auto permits, which they clearly do care about.

1. When you apply for the auto permit, you sign a Promise to Return document that goes into great detail, in English and Spanish, about your duty to return the permit and that fines and even incarceration can result if you fail to do so. The need to return the permit is made crystal clear. I don't have a FMM on me but if the need to return it is printed on it, in English, it is in tiny print and doesn't stand out.

2. The auto permits are computerized and even have a microchip. The FMM seems to be getting more computerized but still not on the same level. As far as I know you can't even get the form online.

3. On the crossings I've exited at there are several big signs along the exit route reminding motorists to turn in their auto permit. I've never seen a sign reminding one to turn in their FMM. Even in the immigration buildings.

4. Returning auto permits is made easy by signs pointing to where you need to do it, and often providing a kiosk to do it right on the exit route without having to go out of your way. No such thing for the FMM.

5. If you fail to turn in your auto permit, you don't get another one until you do. Period. I've never heard of anyone being denied entry for failing to turn in a previous FMM. You may have to pay a "fine" which seems to be negotiable. But you can "resolve" the problem on the spot.


----------



## DNP

ReefHound said:


> 3. On the crossings I've exited at there are several big signs along the exit route reminding motorists to turn in their auto permit. I've never seen a sign reminding one to turn in their FMM. Even in the immigration buildings.


Maybe there are no signs reminding one to turn in their FMM because it's written clearly on the FMM itself! all caps.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## DNP

Take a look at the form, folks.

See where it says you need to turn it in?

http://www.lunabluehotel.com/videos/new_fmm_form.pdf

WashDC/SMA


----------



## HiThereTerry

DNP said:


> Maybe there are no signs reminding one to turn in their FMM because it's written clearly on the FMM itself! all caps.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Mine does say anything like that. In large capital letters it says No IMMIGRANTE, has my CURP number, my photo personal details including occupation, and on the reverse it has someones signature including mine, and states "The owner of this document is a temporary resident in Mexico". I understood this is the new version of a FMM. 

No instructions to return it to anyone. Are we thinking of different documents perhaps?

:::: Also I have already handed in the form you are referring in GDL when they issued me the wallet size NO IMMIGRANTE visa.


----------



## HiThereTerry

circle110 said:


> HiThereTerry - there is some terminology confusion in this thread. What is really being discussed here is the FMM, which is a tourist PERMIT not a visa. The FMM does need to be turned in upon leaving. However, you have an actual visa so there is no need to turn anything in and you are fine. By the way, the Mex. immigration at Colombia is on the Mexico side -- the same building where you get your vehicle permit when entering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a terminology issue. The US tourist visa is valid for 10 years and never needs to be turned in. An interior permit is what is required to enter the interior of the country beyond the 30 mile border zone. You do not necessarily need to turn it in upon leaving the country since it is valid for 6 months and usable for multiple entries. If you are leaving the US and not planning on returning during that 6 months, it is wise to turn it in because it proves that you did indeed leave the country before the expiration date. If you don't turn it in, you will be grilled about it the next time you arrive at the border and could possibly be denied entry. For that reason, it is a very good idea to turn it in but not a requirement.


Now I understanding... defintely terminology problems... I have an actual visa for a year, and although folks seem to also refer to it as an FMM... it is the type you don't need to turn in. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RVGRINGO

The *FMM is a paper document*; a multiple use document, and one of those uses is for entry and exit.
The "No Inmigrante" or "Inmigrante" *visas* are never 'turned in' but are renewed each year for up to four years. or until you go through the process of changing your status to another type of visa.
It appears that several folks need to learn the differences between these, and other documents, as well as the privileges and requirements attached to each.


----------



## tdemex

RVGRINGO said:


> The *FMM is a paper document*; a multiple use document, and one of those uses is for entry and exit.
> The "No Inmigrante" or "Inmigrante" *visas* are never 'turned in' but are renewed each year for up to four years. or until you go through the process of changing your status to another type of visa.
> It appears that several folks need to learn the differences between these, and other documents, as well as the privileges and requirements attached to each.


That's one of the reasons I came to this forum. I've all ready learned a lot. Thanks.


----------



## bigmutt

circle110 said:


> ..... If you don't turn it in, you will be grilled about it the next time you arrive at the border and could possibly be denied entry. For that reason, it is a very good idea to turn it in but not a requirement.


Not correct. 
You will not "be grilled about it" nor will you "be denied entry".
There's just not enough resources to have a timely system in place to keep that database current with who _did _and who _didn't _turn in their 180-day permit.

And why would you be denied entry or grilled for something that you've stated is not a requirement?


----------



## circle110

bigmutt said:


> Not correct.
> You will not "be grilled about it" nor will you "be denied entry".
> There's just not enough resources to have a timely system in place to keep that database current with who _did _and who _didn't _turn in their 180-day permit.
> 
> And why would you be denied entry or grilled for something that you've stated is not a requirement?


Sorry, but it's absolutely correct. 
I think you misinterpreted what I was saying and thought I was referring to what happens to a US citizen not turning in a 180 day Mexican FMM. Please re-read my post more carefully and I think it will be clear.

At the point where you quote my post, I was talking about a US visa for a Mexican national and the requirements for them gaining entry/reentry into the interior of the US. I stand by what I wrote based on a dozen border crossings and reentries with a visa-holding Mexican national and studying of the US state department regulations. 

We've been grilled and grilled hard (an hour and a half of interrogations by three different agents) because the USCIS lost my fiancee's interior permit that she had faithfully returned the last time we left the US. They almost denied her entry this last time because of it, so it is very much the case. We have been told the same by a kind and helpful US border agent (and believe me, a friendly one is rare indeed).

Sorry to get on your case but what I wrote is correct.


----------



## ReefHound

DNP said:


> Maybe there are no signs reminding one to turn in their FMM because it's written clearly on the FMM itself! all caps.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Oh. Is that why there are no signs? Because the document says it must be turned in? Is that how the logic goes?

Hmmmm, then why didn't they extend that logic to the auto permits? As I said, the requirement to return is on the auto permit as well, in much greater detail and with warnings of penalties. Yet they still felt the need to provide signs along exit routes and convenient return stations.

Maybe you didn't understand what "contrast" means, when I said I was contrasting how they handle tourist visas with auto permits I was showing how they handle them differently, how they handle it when they are *really* serious about it.

Thanks for the FMM image, it confirms my guess that it is in small obscure print.


----------



## DNP

You're welcome. I tried.

A favor to ask: Next time you leave Mexico, if you have any problems, or wish to discuss your issues (signage, font sizes, or any other issues you wish to discuss), as a courtesy to others, please step to the end of the line.

Thanks.



ReefHound said:


> Oh. Is that why there are no signs? Because the document says it must be turned in? Is that how the logic goes?
> 
> Hmmmm, then why didn't they extend that logic to the auto permits? As I said, the requirement to return is on the auto permit as well, in much greater detail and with warnings of penalties. Yet they still felt the need to provide signs along exit routes and convenient return stations.
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand what "contrast" means, when I said I was contrasting how they handle tourist visas with auto permits I was showing how they handle them differently, how they handle it when they are *really* serious about it.
> 
> Thanks for the FMM image, it confirms my guess that it is in small obscure print.


----------



## TundraGreen

:focus:

I have crossed the border at Tijuana/San Ysidro, Mexicali/Calexico and Cd Juarez/El Paso several times this year, always on foot. I only stopped at Mexican immigration once. On one of the trips on the way back into Mexico, I asked them if I needed to do anything. They said that if I didn't check out, I didn't need to check back in. Since then, I just show my passport to the US customs desk on leaving Mexico and don't talk to anyone on the way back in. It is probably not the correct way to do it, but it seems to work. Incidentally, I have an "Imigrante Tecnica" Mexican visa.


----------



## ReefHound

DNP said:


> A favor to ask: Next time you leave Mexico, if you have any problems, or wish to discuss your issues (signage, font sizes, or any other issues you wish to discuss), as a courtesy to others, please step to the end of the line.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have any problems or issues leaving the country. I know the rules. I was simply contrasting the way Mexico handles returning car permits with returning tourist visas. And I'll stand at the front of the line. You can just wait...


----------



## RVGRINGO

The border folks usually assume that pedestrians aren't going beyond the 'zona frontera' and, therefore, don't need to do anything more.
However, if going to or from the interior, you are supposed to use the FMM procedures for checking in and out.
Never expect a border agent to know the details of the multitude of requirements; it is up to you to know them.


----------



## pappabee

A border agent (on either side of the border) is not a lawyer nor an expert on the rules and regulations of crossing. They are there mostly as security agents not immigration agents no matter what they are called. 

How can we expect Mexican agents to understand the rules of immigration when the central government hasn't even posted many of them? If you go onto different Mexican "Official" sites you might still see visas listed as FM2 and FM3. 
The rules have changed and are still changing. It is our job to do everything in our power to follow those rules. We have chosen to be in a country that is very poor about advising their officials about the rule changes. OK, being here we must learn to live with that. 

My wife and I crossed the border in May 2010 and the poor agent didn't have a clue what was going on. We had our visas and our import permit already but what we were trying to do was to get our visas stamped. He finally gave up and just stamped both of them with no other paperwork. 

We then went to immigration in Gdl on May 13th to try to register our address (we were supposed to do that within 30 days of entry). We waited in line only to be told that the correct forms had not arrived and we would have to come back. We did so a week later only to be told that they hadn't received instruction on how to fill out the forms. We finally hired someone here in Ajijic and she got everything completed the end of June with no problems from immigration because we were late.

The answer is do the best we can and understand that there are many others in the same boat. Or as one of my old college professors used to say 'make haste ------slowly'.


----------



## KevMc

circle110 said:


> I'm with rvgringo on this one.
> Just enter Mexico normally the next time you come and request an FMM for 180 days. It is probable that they will just give it to you and not ask any questions.
> 
> DO NOT offer them the FMM you didn't turn in last time or you WILL pay the fine for sure. My fiancee accidentally did that with mine (I was unaware that I had to turn in my FMM when leaving for my first year in Mexico and so I never turned it in the 4 times I left and returned -- nor did I ever have a problem getting a new one). She handed my old FMM to the INM lady with my passport when we entered mexico. The INM lady said, "well, what do we have here?" and told me that I had to pay a $1500 peso fine. She had me dead to rights with my old FMM in her hand so I told her I just plain didn't have 1500 pesos so what should we do? She started dropping the fine and we haggled a while and got the fine down to $700 pesos which I sheepishly paid. Lesson learned.
> 
> It's probably best to have your old FMM and receipt of payment stashed away somewhere in case it turns out that they have improved their computer system and somehow know you didn't turn it in when you left. The fine for leaving without turning it in plus the fine for not paying would be worse for sure. Just remember that they do seem to have a lot of wiggle room with the fine if things go badly and they "bust" you.
> 
> But, it is most probable that you'll get away with it if you just don't mention the whole affair next time you enter Mexico.
> 
> I won't yell at you, KevMc, for not turning it in and not realizing the procedure by bus because I was guilty of the same for over a year! Now you know and you should do whatever it takes to turn it in to avoid trouble in the future. My advice here is for dealing with your current dilemma.


This is exactly how people should help each other. Everyone doesn't know everything and they SHOULD mention to you that it should be turned in on the way out too get rid of all the confusion. Thank you for being so nice about it. This is one reason I don't like being in the U.S. if I were on a Mexican forum people would not be saying "That's your problem" and acting like total dicks. Really appreciate the help and way you handled this.


----------

